# AWStats und Apache Redirect



## mgraf (12. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich hoffe dieses Thema passt hier rein...

Mein Problem, ich habe einige externe Weiterleitungen am Apache installiert /go/link1,... mein Problem ist:
Die Weiterleitungen erscheinen zwar in der access.log aber in AWStats erscheinen diese nicht, wieso?

Hier ein Auszug aus meiner access.log

```
91.129.XXX.XXX - - [12/Mar/2009:03:33:18 +0100] "GET /go/outlook HTTP/1.1" 301 237 "http://www.xxxxxx.at/" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.0; de; rv:1.9.0.7) Gecko/2009021910 Firefox/3.0.7" www.xxxxxx.at
```

lg
michi


----------



## mgraf (20. März 2009)

Hat keiner eine Idee?


----------

